# job wanted



## chief_of_da_fence (15 Sep 2004)

what does a person have to do to get on an operation.
I dont want to remuster i love my trade.
but my trade has been pigion holed to one specific platform wich will never leave canada. long story short i have made my self available to DND for any operation. damit man i wanna get off this continent i wan to do someting a little more meaningfull.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Sep 2004)

What trade is R181?

I see that you are a Naval Reservist - no chance of serving on board at all?

Unless you remuster to a "purple trade" (ie cook, medic, supply tech) you won't have much of a chance deploying outside the Maritime world.


----------



## Dara (15 Sep 2004)

There are non-trade specific positions overseas.  Check with your Adjt, or Admin O.  There's something that lists the CFPTO positions available.  Your looking for GD positions (General Duties).  You can be more marketable if you get driving training, if you don't already have it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

chief_of_da_fence said:
			
		

> what does a person have to do to get on an operation.
> I dont want to remuster i love my trade.
> but my trade has been pigion holed to one specific platform wich will never leave canada. long story short i have made my self available to DND for any operation. damit man i wanna get off this continent i wan to do someting a little more meaningfull.


Chief,

You are indeed correct, an MCDV will never be sent overseas again since BLUE GAME some years ago.  To MARLANT's chagrin, the civillian design of the MCDVs didn't fare too well on the pond, and actually bent the keel of one of the shad-tubs.  If, as a Reserve Bos'n you hunger for international deployments, you have 2 options -join the reg force and sail in a CPF, 280, AOR (we go over all the time).  Or get attach posted to a heavy that is going over, while actually staying a reservist (you need good reg force contacts for this one, but it can and has been done, we had several shads on my last trip overseas.  Your signature says you do not want to be affiliated with a slow ship -then leave the shad-tubs!  30 knots beats 15 knots any day!


----------

